# Fussy chi seeking solid UK canned options!



## burnallthemaps (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello, CP! My darling chi and I currently like in Oakland, but are moving to the UK within the month. 

My little gremlin is eight years old and a fussy eater, and it took months to find a food that was both nutritious and appetizing enough for her tastes. The SPCA took out most of her teeth before I adopted her, so she eats canned food - currently Weruva, which she loves! However, they don't seem to sell it in the UK - and I'm having trouble finding quality canned food in the US which is also available in Durham, UK. I would love to switch her over before we travel - cans are heavy to fly with, and I'm hoping for a smooth adjustment! - but that's seeming an impossibility.

I've also considered switching to freeze-dried raw food, which would be easier to travel with - though it's the same issue finding the same stuff in both countries. I'm wondering if any of you live in the UK, or have spent time there with your little ones, and could advise me on the best food options, or perhaps brands that cross over. Any advice you can offer on general travel/feeding changes is always welcome - I want to ease my dog's trip as much as possible!

Thanks so much! x


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Amazon UK sells Stella and Chewy's and Primal freeze dried. I buy both from the US store since only one is available locally and Amazon has the best price. I couldn't find Weruva dog though.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a great site All About Dog Food.co.uk then you can enter buy foods with your post code and it will come up with all the shops that sell it near you,and it gives a info on what's in the food ,so you could pick a 5* one
Lots of shops sell Ziwi (pets corner sell it) they also do a canned ziwi


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I don't feed canned food so I'm not too familiar with it, but like Michele said, canned Ziwipeak would be a good one and easy to find here. There are also some good pre made raw foods like Nutriment and Natural Instinct.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Melesine said:


> Amazon UK sells Stella and Chewy's and Primal freeze dried. I buy both from the US store since only one is available locally and Amazon has the best price. I couldn't find Weruva dog though.


The American freeze dried foods work out horrendously expensive here, more than fillet steak lol.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm in the UK and a popular shop here is called Pets at Home. I have recently swapped my dogs food to one of their own brands, it's called Wainwrights Grain Free. It's a nice soft food packaged in small plastic trays. Most importantly it scored very high 4.8 out of 5 on the dog food advisor site. My dogs love it and are doing very well on it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lisa the Wainwright ones i got in the squidgy packets are produced in Thailand .I always thought they were produced in UK.There was me only going to buy UK food and it's on the packet.Grrrr


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Michelle, I don't buy the soft pouches, I buy the one in the plastic trays, it comes in a 12 pack and I thought it was made in the UK. I could be wrong but I haven't got any outside packaging to have a look at. I'm sure it's got a Union Jack on the box and a proud to be made in UK logo. Like you I would prefer to buy British but if it's not I can't change anyway as they love it so much, thanks for the heads up, I will check. x


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The American freeze dried foods work out horrendously expensive here, more than fillet steak lol.


Ok thanks. I didn't take the time to use a currency converter and compare it to US prices per bag.


----------



## burnallthemaps (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the quick and helpful replies! Since there isn't much quality crossover, I'm planning on bringing about a week's worth of Weruva with me and then trying out the best options I can find locally. I'll be in Durham, so the selection may be limited - the locator on AllAboutDogFood doesn't show any of the brands I'm eyeing as available in Durham. Guess we'll find out when I get there!

I'm nervous about the food situation, but heartened to see so many Chi owners responding from across the pond - thanks, everyone!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Applaws will be quite similar to Werruva, and that is widely stocked, they definitely have it in [email protected] (which is nationwide) and I did a store locator search on the Applaws website Applaws Pet Food - Store Locator
I have also been hearing good things about Billy&Margot canned foods, they only seem to be stocked in one shop in Durham itself Stockists - Billy + Margot


----------



## burnallthemaps (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much! Those are two brands I'm eyeing, and hearing this helps set me at ease. Maybe now I can chill out on the food bit and throw that energy into the airline travel part of this endeavor. It's all happening!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem, try not to stress too much, you can order just about anything online if your local shops don't have what you want. You must be very excited!


----------

